# taxidermy cost



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Anyone give me an average/ballpark cost for a typical head mount? I know there are several different factors that effect the final cost but just looking for something to give me a general idea, just in case the boy gets his first buck this year, gonna mount it reguardless of size.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends on quality. Bottom end will be near $200, upper end will be near $800. Good commercial mount is usually in the $400 range.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Most of the places in the Columbus area are in the $400 range.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

$325-75 is going rate for good work in NorthEast Ohio.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys, 'zactly the info I was looking for. Now if my son will be lucky and skillful enough to get his first I know what I am in for!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I know 3 different guys around the Randolph/Suffield area (southern Portage county) that do it for $350


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks for the tip general, i'm in central ohio though


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

whatever you do stay avoid sparkeys taxidermy in mantua ohio , he did a beautiful job on one 2 years ago , butthis past year i took my daughters and mine and brothern laws to him and he butchered them all, then only got my horns back he ruined my trophy dont let him ruin urs,


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I took mine to Marv Augsberger in Bluffton, OH, he is one of the best. $364.67 including tax, no matter the style. He is truely a artist and a fine man.


----------

